# Microbes and Urine Spots



## Eros Kopliku (Jan 30, 2008)

Hey all.


I am currently reading _Guns, Germs, and Steel_ where the author argues the reasons why the fates of different societies ended up the way they did. When covering the role of domesticated animals in the spreading of diseases, he mentions dogs contracting microbes from the urine of rats, other dogs, etc.

My dog seems to love every pee spot. He'll either bury his nose in it or start licking. Usually I pull him away. Is this something I should worry about? Do you correct and redirect or just let them sniff and lick away?


Thanks.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

All dogs are going to make a quick sniff at any new scent. In no way would I allow my dog to lick something that I have no idea what it may be. Correct for this!


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> All dogs are going to make a quick sniff at any new scent. In no way would I allow my dog to lick something that I have no idea what it may be. Correct for this!


A big fat ditto. My dogs do not eat or lick anything unknown (if I can help it). They are even trained not to take treats from anyone outside the house unless it comes from my hand!

I suspect them of less stringent practices when they are not on the end of the leash..... but there's no way that I will give the OK for taste-tests of unknown materials.


----------

